# Gulf shores pier 7-24-11



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Arrived at the pier around 645pm. The spanish bite was wild especially on the west side of the pier about half way out. People were pulling them in faster that I could believe. Most were using some type of bubble float and a straw type rig. Others were using spoons or gotcha plugs. We ended up with 4. There were others there that had 15-20 easy and then were giving them away. It was a nice cool evening.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Good report, good to see the pier is active !!!


----------

